# Sexist Ads From Waaay Back In The Day



## SeaBreeze (Oct 7, 2014)

Wouldn't fly at all nowadays!  http://www.amusingplanet.com/2010/09/45-vintage-sexist-ads-that-wouldnt-go.html


----------



## Falcon (Oct 8, 2014)

You've come a long way, Baby !


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 8, 2014)

Very out-dated but clever for the time ads.   Advertising then and now, should never be taken seriously.  Seriously


----------



## Hagrid (Oct 9, 2014)

*"The harder a wife works the cuter she looks!*"



So does that mean it isn't true? layful:


----------



## jujube (Oct 17, 2014)

I remember a magazine ad from my first journalism class in college.  Can't remember what year it was from (early 1900s), but it was the first one that publicly hinted that women might want to smoke.  It showed a young lady and gentleman picnicking; the young man has lit a cigarette and the young lady is leaning toward him and saying "Blow some my way."


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 17, 2014)

Hmmn. Sex sells. So does sexism to certain target consumers.


----------

